# oil pressure on a 2003 gti 20th



## wolfsburgman (Sep 20, 2006)

what is the oil pressure at idle 1000 rpm


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mosty likely be looking at 25-30 PSI at idle, but it all depends on what weight oil and temperature of the motor.


----------



## wolfsburgman (Sep 20, 2006)

does 22 psi sound right, engine at 190 degress at idle 5w- 30 oil


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

Sound's good....Cold it should be over 80 psi depending on viscosity and ambient temp....


----------

